# How can you get a lazy horse more forward?



## perkythepony (Apr 27, 2017)

The horse I ride is very lazy and I'm wondering if there is anything I could be doing to make the horse go more forward. I use a whip and spurs but it doesn't make a lot of difference. I do not beat the horse. The spurs do not hurt the horse. 

Can you help me find a way to get the horse for active and forward?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

It always comes down to "why." 

Common reasons for going slow...
Hoof issues diagnosed or undiagnosed are on the top of the list.
Being overweight, underweight, or fed a very low energy feed are up there too.
Boredom is probably #3 on my list. It's common for horses to be used for the same boring thing day after day. Such as going around an arena in circles. They get tired of this, zone out, and lack mental incentive. 

Other horses are over used and have sore muscles, are very out of shape, or frequently get used to the point of sore muscles so are reluctant to work. 
Some horses go slow because they are not fit or their tack does not fit well so makes them sore when they move out.
And some horses have poor riders that don't feel good to carry on their backs. 

Here are some of the horse I've experienced that were reluctant to work.
Horse #1 had thin soles and subclinical laminitis. His hooves got sore if he did anything faster than a walk.
Horse #2 was overweight and out of shape. She did not like to move until she lost some weight and got into better shape through walks and lunging.
Horse #3 sat in the field for most of the month. One or two days a month, he'd get pulled out of the field, saddled up and cantered around the arena for an hour or two until he was dripping with sweat. He soon figured out that if he refused to move out, his rider could not figure out how to get him working so hard. 
Horse #4 was ridden in a poorly fitting saddle and his back was sore.
Horse #5 was always ridden in circles in the arena for at least an hour three or four times a week. He was bored and frustrated about doing the same things over and over with no variation. So he just dragged along and went as slow as possible.

Something else to consider is if you are doing anything to make the horse reluctant to move. Are you making it uncomfortable to move forward by applying bit or nose pressure? Then try him moving out on a loose rein for awhile until he starts thinking "forward" again. Are you losing your balance when he goes faster or pulling on the reins? I've seen many riders that tell a horse to go, then tell the horse to slow down inadvertently.
Variety is the spice of life for horses too. If your horse is bored, can you take him out for a trail ride? Even just going outside the arena and riding around the farm can be interesting for horses. If you absolutely are stuck in the arena, you can try doing patterns or laying out ground poles and obstacles to change things up.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

^^^ 

Ruling that out. You need to train them to be forward. Get a dressage whip, can probably ditch the spurs. Spurs are not for forward. 
Ask the horse to walk. 

Squeeze, cluck, bang. 

Give a squeeze with the legs, nit response you immediately reinforce with a cluck. If still no response, you use the whip. Not a love tap, not on the shoulder. A single snap behind the leg. Do not catch them in the mouth if the jump forward! Let them trot a few steps if the need to.

Stop begging every step if they are falling behind your leg. If you want more trot and they ignore your squeeze, same deal. Squeeze, cluck, bang. 

Fast. The whole sequence needs to occur within a stride.

Within the ride, rapid fire transitions. 2-3 steps walk, 2-3 trot, back to walk, repeat. Get the upwards transitions snappy, backing up with the whip. You want it so they are so attentive and ready they will transition from your breath.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, barring any physical issues that may be affecting the horse, I agree with @ApuetsoT. 

I have a fairly slow moving gelding..nothing is wrong with him. He is just kind of lazy. As soon as I pick up a dressage whip, he automatically changes his tune. I have never beat him with it, but in the past if he is moving too slowly, I give him one good crack with it. I don't pester and beg him...I ask by applying leg pressure, a cluck..if no response, then a good crack with the whip behind my leg. 

We have also worked on a lot of transitions..whether on lunge or under saddle. This keeps him alert and always paying attention to me. 

And as @gottatrot mentioned - horses get bored. So if all you are doing is circles, switch it up and go for a trail ride.


----------

